# Post your rack! (for storing wood)



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Starting to think that I like woodworking more for collecting wood rather than actually making projects, and as such, I've accumulated a huge pile of wood, currently stacked neatly on the floor of a 14×8 shed. I've been trying to think of cost effective racking so I can get it up off the floor and more accessible/ sorted etc. but not had any great ideas that will be strong enough while still allowing accessibility. The walls in my shed cannot support weight so it'll have to be freestanding.

So, share your storage racks, I'm sure I'm not the only person looking for ideas like this…


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Not the best photo but this was built with 2×4's and 2×6's it is freestanding and will hold a lot of wood/lumber. Sorry I can't find a better pic. But, this should give you one idea.
Best wishes, Larry


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey Larry, thats great! Just the kind of thing i'm looking for!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is what I built. Cost a total of $75.

























And this is where I store my veneer.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Alan, are the horizontal 'shelves' just steel pipe?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a good local supplier so I don't keep a ton of lumber on hand. I have a couple hundred BF stored high on the walls.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice John! Very clean! Nice setup you've got there!

I've got a good supplier around here, but not cheap… I'm finding that I can get huge scores of lumber on Kijiji, but I have to prospect in advance to find it. Just scored 400 BF of nice clear walnut, kiln dried and straight, wide boards, plus 200 BF of oak 2×2s (Originally bought to turn spindles by the seller) for $200. Just running out of space to store it, so i've been stacking it. Now, if I want a piece of cherry, i would probably have to move about 100 boards to get to it


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Interesting…


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

From Willeh "Alan, are the horizontal 'shelves' just steel pipe?"

Yes they are. It is 3/4" EMT cut into 20" lengths with 3" of it stuck into 15/16" diameter holes drilled at a 5 degree angle 3" deep.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is "My Rack" 
Perhaps someday I'll actually store wood on it!!!


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Randy, looks nice, but, where's the wood??


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

This is a free standing lumber rack I built for my garage in Florida. 

Unfortunately I had to give it away in my move.

Once I get settled in a new place I'll build a new lumber rack.

-Jeremy


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Dang you all and your perfectly organized wood racking systems and clean floors causing me envy.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

LOL redSLED I feel the same way..


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

In progress.


----------

